# blocking facebook on linksys router not the internet access



## arabian (Nov 26, 2014)

hi i am arabian,i have a linksys router wrt160n .i tried too much to block facebook or any other website . i could it but the problem is that all the laptop connected to my router wouldn't access the internet as well .i want to allow internet not to use facebook .any answer for this


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

See here for instructions on editing the hosts file to prevent all devices connected to your router from accessing facebook - How to Block Facebook With a Router | eHow


----------



## arabian (Nov 26, 2014)

thanks brother but if we have hundred or thousands of computer ,then doing this in each computer it would be very difficult.any other way except this one for multiple computers............


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Refer to your router users manual Chapter 3 Advanced Configuration >> Access Restrictions > Internet Access Policy (pp 19-20)
Linksys WRT-160N User's Manual


You will need to compose and enable an access policy which denies access to the ip addresses used by Facebook.com. Though they could change, the following IP address ranges are currently known to be used by Facebook:

66.220.144.0 - 66.220.159.255
69.63.176.0 - 69.63.191.255
69.171.224.0 - 69.171.255.255
204.15.20.0 - 204.15.23.255

PS: These addresses/ranges may (and probably will) change in time, so it would be wise to monitor usage.

Also: Using Active Directory domain policy it would be possible to change the hosts file on each local machine in the network as they log in.


----------

